# 4h wether



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I am getting a new wether next weekend and i was wondering what you guys thought. Dob: jan 1st




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

It is so hard to tell much with all that hair! But he is sure flashy looking! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hard to tell with those pictures. But he looks fairly level made and extended in his front end. Very flashy guy. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. Im hoping he turns out good. I am getting him from autumn farm boers in wv


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I will try to get some new ones this weekend when i get him


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the farm. But he looks good in these pictures. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good!


----------

